# A typical day in the life of Neolamprologus multifasciatus



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

A typical day in the life of Neolamprologus multifasciatus. Please let me know how do you like this video 
Dont forget to turn on HD


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Great video! Love shellies. Very relaxing watching them.


----------

